# Herters catalog.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How many remember the Herter's catalog, ordered things from it? I discovered Herter's later in their catalog history, bought my Mec 650jr shot shell reloader from them fall 1968. Back then the catalog had all kinds of good stuff and stories on how to use them. They sold rifles and shot guns with their name on them, Looked similar to the Husqvarna brand rifles. They sold snow mobiles even. I bought a lot of unfinished fishing lures that I painted the color I liked or want them to look like. Once they were dry I would add the hooks and go fish them, I still have a few left today.
It was Herter's where I bought my first chest waders and the hangers because the catalog said they would last longer if hung upside down to dry and store out of the sun light. The waders are long gone and they did last for a long time it seemed and I yet today have that boot hanger.
I bought a cheap fly ting vice from Herter's to see if I liked tying my own, I did and used that vice till the 1980's when I was given a much better vice for Christmas. I still have the Herter's vice, some day I will meet a young man or lady and give them the vice so they can try their hand at tying.

Herter’s went bankrupt in 1977, and the though the man has become mostly forgotten, his name lives on. Cabela’s now owns the brand, and customers can order an assortment of Herter’s gear and ammunition.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Big fan of Herters....and kinda collet his stuff.

Catalogs were just fun to read George's BS on the world best this, and President Roosevelt's favorite that.....

As a young man drooling over over the cool caliber rifles....Gave you visions of taking off into the wilderness....Like Call of the Wild....
Had the fly tying kit as well.....LOL

I think G.L Herter was the first to have guns knives and clothes made to his spec on contract....and have the big mail order sportsmans stores....The fore running of Gander Mountain, Cabela's, Bass Pro, Sportsman Guide (always thought Gary Olsen was a BS-er like George Herter.

Some were single shot bolt guns......bare bones plain jane rifle for like $30 bucks for a 30-06.
Never found one at a show yet.
Did have a .357 colt revolver replica Made in West Germany ( how old is that?...LOL)

Or the Best Bowie Knife (Made by Murphy)...LOL


Have 2 dozen Herters folding cardboard goose decoys...in the original bags.....with a picture of a goose printed on the cardboard.
Like this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Her...561534?hash=item3d396eb47e:g:Wx4AAOSwX61ZAm44

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Leonard_Herter
And his books like:

_Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices..Professional Guide's Manual_
_How to Get Out of the Rat Race and Live On $10 a Month_
_How to Live With a *****_
_George the Housewife_


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

My all time favorite wish book.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wish I would have saved all my copies of Herter's catalogs. Today they are selling from $12.00 to over $20.00 depending on condition. You can find them in E bay and Abe Books, Alabris, Amazon and other used book sellers.

George Herter is fondly remembered not only for the catalog that he authored but also for a number of self-published books that he wrote, which were sold through his catalog business.

A couple of his more popular and intriguing books were a marriage guide entitled *"How to Live with a *****"* and a cookbook called " The* Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices" *

An interesting thing to note is that some of these publications were co-written by authors such as Jacques P. Herter II and George L. Herter II, both of whom existed only in George Herter's fertile imagination,

Though the company has long since passed into history, the Herter's name is still in use today by Cabelas to brand some steel cased plinking grade ammunition imported from Russia, a line of brass cased pistol ammunition from the Czech Republic as well as some hunting clothing. Cabelas brass cased ammunition is manufactured by Sellier & Bellot and sold under the name, Herter's Select.

I saw several empty shot shell boxes when I went shooting sporting clays a couple weeks ago.

:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Have an old catalog from around 1958. 
We've come a long way in equipment development.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

And not all good either.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I remember their catalog from way back. When I was a kid, catalogs like this and monthly outdoor magazines were my internet. I would order lure components and tie my own jigs with deer hair from hunting and also assemble my own french spinners.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> And not all good either.
> 
> Al


Very true. Stuff may be lighter but cheaply made. I recall years ago having a few things that were almost indestructible.


----------

